# Vgm (video game music)



## L-ONE-X

What soundtracks from a game really get the creative juices flowing? Could be an OST that you put on TO think or a soundtrack that inspired you to pursue what you do. Name as many as you want!
Try to explain the sound aswell if you can.
Mine:

- Silent Hill 2 (2001) ( the dank lofi hiphop elements and dream-like horror ambience really gives the OST a unique flavour)

- DOOM 2016 (Mick Gordon is a legend. This OST is just brutal, 8 string guitars, obscure russian synths from the 60 all distorted and the high energy of modern metal and electronic music is just chaotic!)

-Crash Bandicoot 2 (97) (very bouncy and fun! Each "zone" has a unique feel to it and the music is as colourful as the environments. If crash is surfing up a stream in the jungle, close your eyes and you will know, if hes in a cold, snowy place filled with crazy Aztec obstacles, close your eyes and you will know)


----------



## osum

My favourite is the one from Witcher 3 (with both Add-Ons). It just fits so well to the atmospheres and the melodies are awesome (for example the Kaer Morhen theme)


----------



## J-M

osum said:


> My favourite is the one from Witcher 3 (with both Add-Ons). It just fits so well to the atmospheres and the melodies are awesome (for example the Kaer Morhen theme)



You...I like you. For me, Witcher 3, everything by Mick Gordon, the Mass Effect series, anything by Jeremy Soule, BF1...too many to list really.


----------



## MA-Simon

Lets see... there are so many.

- Obviously everything by Austin Wintory (So I wont list them again)

- The Last Guardian (My absolute favorite at the moment)



- Everquest II (The original one, when they still used a real orchestra, I remember those Woodwinds super often)



- The Dark Void (By Bear McCreary, awesome Strings and Drums)



- Outcast (one of the first games to use a live orchestral soundtrack, still brilliant stuff)



There is another soundtrack I like very much, but is a bit of an odd choice:
Rimworld! It's just so fitting to the game. And when you sink ...300h into a game that is very important.



I did not really like the soundtracks to the Witcher 3 / God of War, not because they are bad, but because I can't remember a thing. Those are game I played a long time, but are just not memorable to me. Meanwhile I can hum and play everything from Jeremy Soule up and down my piano.


----------



## Bear Market

I have to give a shout out to Austin Wintory's magnificent soundtrack for the Banner Saga series.


----------



## Henu

/thread


----------



## Crowe

As I'm into VGM as well, I make sure to cycle through soundtracks every few weeks so I keep receiving new information.

That said, the soundtrack to Persona 5 hasn't left my playlist since the game came out. So much swing. So much jazz. So much lounge. So much awesome.




I am also a huge fan of Darren Korb, who made the soundtracks to Bastion and Transistor. The way he uses his experience as a guitar player in his soundtracks is amazing.






Finally, during my current 'OST cycle' I got very much inspired by the music of Kirby and Phoenix Wright and as such my playlist has expanded with the aniversary concerts by the Tokyo Philharmonic Orchestra. I really like the groove and old-school vibe of Phoenix Wright and the whimsical nature of Kirby.






EDIT:

I also second Rimworld and Silent Hill II as great, inspiring soundtracks.


----------



## Crowe

Doublepost because 5-song limit:

Oh, and really, truly finally, I've been trying to incorporate parts from the Stellaris soundtrack in my own works. It's nice and grand, more orchestral than you may expect and often horribly clichéd. I love it.


----------



## ghobii

I also am a fan of the Transistor Soundtrack, but not crazy about Darren Korb's other stuff. I'm actually kind of puzzled why I like Transistor so much. Maybe the way it connected with the game which I really enjoyed? Love Journey, and also the soundtrack to Dear Esther, by Jessica Curry. I also really like Mirror's Edge by Solar Fields.


----------



## dariusofwest

So many! But a choice few would be:

Soul Calibur 3 (2005/2006, Alot of what sounded like early VSL patches, Gigastudio libs + live musicians throughout whole soundtrack, always loved the sound and writing for the entire score)- 

Starfox 64 (1997, this is the soundtrack that inspired me to first take up writing music, even with the now very dated sound MIDI)- 

Sonic Adventure (1998/1999, Tons of cool rock/pop tracks throughout, heavily inspired my rock writing through today)- 

Mario 64 (1996, very first 3D title I've played, very fun and memorable music-


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Henu said:


> /thread




Posting World of Warcraft music is almost cheating in a thread like this lol - its just too good.


----------



## Tice

My go-to game soundtrack to remind myself why I love this job is Jeremy Soule's Total Annihilation soundtrack.


----------



## whiskers

If you like dark lo-fi and ambient, I've always had a soft spot for Vampire: the Masquerade soundtrack: 
Other ones I like:

Deus Ex Human Revolution & Mankind Divided by Michael McCann

Horizon Zero Dawn by Joris de Man & The Flight

Divide by Chris Tilton

Mirror's Edge by Solar Fields

Everybody's Gone to the Rapture by Jessica Curry

Journey & ABZÚ both by Austin Wintory

Surely there's plenty of others too


----------



## Denkii

Ok you got me. I usually don't post a lot on forums but I can't resist a reply. It's incredibly hard to narrow it down so I went with some of my favorites that came to my mind at first. Here's my three cents:


----------



## Mornats

L-ONE-X said:


> - DOOM 2016 (Mick Gordon is a legend. This OST is just brutal, 8 string guitars, obscure russian synths from the 60 all distorted and the high energy of modern metal and electronic music is just chaotic!)


Did you see his talk from a couple of years ago about writing the Doom music? His Doom array is awesome. 



From World of Warcraft I love Pride of the Seas.



Which then inspired me to pull up Albion One to do this:


----------



## Harzmusic

Ok, I'll bite.
There has been mention of Jeremy Soule, but the biggest influence on me was his KOTOR-Score.
I mean check it, that is an orchestral Star Wars score with unique themes:

As far as I can tell all samples. In 2003! And also some super weird electronic diegetic music.

And then this follow up score by Mark Griskey, now with live recordings:

Man! I love it!
Listening to it now makes me realize how many of my preferences in harmonic development derived from listening to this score and playing this game over and over.

Not to mention that I consider this game and the sequel to be more original and creative in it's storytelling and the building of the star wars universe than any of the movies combined.
Obviously that plays a role in my nostalgic perception of the music.​


----------



## gtrwll

The already mentioned Outcast was probably the first game that had a soundtrack I listened to regularly even when not playing the game as I realized I could listen to the music straight from the game CD when I fired up Winamp.

The other one was Halo, which released its main theme as a free download as part of the pre-release marketing, man that theme was (is!) cool. O'Donnell is certainly one of my heroes, and I still have mixed feelings about Destiny because how Bungie treated him when they parted ways.

Jeremy Soule, Austin Wintory, Jack Wall etc. have gotten all the love they deserve already, but I'd like to point out a game which recently totally surprised me by the the sheer quality and genius of its soundtrack, and that was Xenoblade Chronicles 2, composed by industry veteran Yasunori Mitsuda, ACE, Kenji Hiramatsu and Manami Kiyota. Especially the themes by ACE are really bloody great, and the music fits soooo well with the game and the emotional themes it carries.


----------



## Ben Cepeda

Bloodborne (there's some cool metal covers on YouTube as well)


This trailer convinced me to get my first From Software game. 

Ori and the Blind Forest


----------



## J-M

Ben Cepeda said:


> Bloodborne (there's some cool metal covers on YouTube as well)
> 
> 
> This trailer convinced me to get my first From Software game.
> 
> Ori and the Blind Forest




Bloodborne has become one of my favorites. I'm building a huge template and I've listened through the OST more times than I care to count. The music is so good.


----------



## I like music

Outcast. I played a demo of the game (remember when they used to put demos in PC mags?). The music put me in a trance. I bought the game a few days later.

Oh, and Commodore 64's Fantasy World Dizzy + Rastan. Anyone remember those?! I was about 4 when my brother used to play those games, and I can still remember the music.


----------



## gtrwll

I like music said:


> Outcast. I played a demo of the game (remember when they used to put demos in PC mags?). The music put me in a trance. I bought the game a few days later.



Yes! Got the demo from PC Gamer, and I think it was good business for them since I've bought the game four times throughout the years.


----------



## I like music

gtrwll said:


> Yes! Got the demo from PC Gamer, and I think it was good business for them since I've bought the game four times throughout the years.


Hah, yes PC gamer is where I believe I got it first. The best part was that because of a relative lack of internet at the time (and I was a kid) I only ever found out about games through their demos.

Outcast and Age of Empires (good music there too!) were the nice surprises I found on those CDs. And yes, I've spend well over £100 on multiple copies of Outcast and AOEs over the years, so it definitely worked for them!


----------



## Denkii

Remember when Outcast came in this huge eurobox and it included a T-shirt? Man I wore that with pride until it literally dissolved.


----------



## NODZ

I definitely second Ori and the Blind Forest by Gareth Coker. And I´d love to throw in another one of his soundtracks: The unspoken




I also second The Witcher 3! Such a powerful soundtrack! 

Besides that I really love the No Man´s Sky Soundtrack by 65daysofstatic!


----------



## VgsA

No one mentioned Ni no Kuni (1 and 2)? 


There's just so much out there!


----------



## Zero&One

MrLinssi said:


> Bloodborne has become one of my favorites. I'm building a huge template and I've listened through the OST more times than I care to count. The music is so good.



That video is amazing! Shame they don't do more of these, I'd happily pay for them.


----------



## x-dfo

Is Quake a nono around here? I could listen to that all day.
Bloodborne is just unreal.
I love anything Jesper Kyd does.
Too bad Jeremy Soule turned out to be a creep, his total annihilation work blew my mind.


----------



## J-M

x-dfo said:


> Is Quake a nono around here? I could listen to that all day.
> Bloodborne is just unreal.
> I love anything Jesper Kyd does.
> Too bad Jeremy Soule turned out to be a creep, his total annihilation work blew my mind.



Quake? No-no? Hell no, I love what Sonic Mayhem did in Quake 2 (Descend into Cerberus is iconic) and I loved his EP as well.


----------



## Cerb-r-us

Hotline Miami's soundtrack taught me a great deal of what I know about tone, melody and structure.


----------



## coppi

Metroid. The first NES Metroid has destroyed my childhood. The darkest 8 bit music ever, looped for hours of game. Each level had a different tune and they were all fantastic!
Specially this one:


----------



## Kent

coppi said:


> Metroid. The first NES Metroid has destroyed my childhood. The darkest 8 bit music ever, looped for hours of game. Each level had a different tune and they were all fantastic!
> Specially this one:



it's really some of the most atmospheric music for a video game, and when you consider the paucity of resources used to accomplish that on the NES, it becomes a true work of art.


----------



## Kent

coppi said:


> Metroid. The first NES Metroid has destroyed my childhood. The darkest 8 bit music ever, looped for hours of game. Each level had a different tune and they were all fantastic!
> Specially this one:



And, side bar, you might like this reimagining:


----------



## coppi

kmaster said:


> And, side bar, you might like this reimagining:




great! something similar was on the metroid super nintendo reissue. i'm also planning to make some sample library cover of them when i will be good at it


----------



## Consona

__





Videogame Music Recommendations?


Been really getting into some modern, videogame scores and already came across a couple of gems :) Looking for some suggestions a la John Paesano's Spiderman, Gordy Haab's Stawars, etc. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!




vi-control.net


----------



## visiblenoise

More Mick Gordon love from me, the Doom stuff is untouchable for both enhancing the game so much and also being good listening while not playing the game. Gnarly sound design.

Garry Schyman's stuff is also a favorite. Not so much Bioshock Infinite, but Bioshock 1/2 and Dante's Inferno I thoroughly enjoyed. Love the dissonance.

I found out about Harry Gregson-Williams through the Metal Gear Solid series, so he technically counts too right? I find his usage of percussive loops and general sound design really tasteful.

I have other favorite themes and action sequence music here and there, but I think these are the only people whose work I consistently enjoy listening to in full.


----------



## gtrwll

The soundtrack to Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition contains some really great music. Not as good as XC2, but great nonetheless. Perfect harmony with the visuals.


----------



## MartinH.

I've been listening a lot to this one again the last few days: 




I thought the game was pretty flawed, but the soundtrack is very atmospheric and I like it as background music while working.


----------



## MauroPantin

I am skipping the classics like Mario and all that good stuff since they have already been mentioned. For me:

Doom 2016. Mick Gordon did an amazing job. I am still in awe at how well he fit the brief for that game. Already posted so I'll skip the video links.

Battlefront II. Gordy Haab is an absolute master of the craft. His ASA presentation on his approach to the original Battlefront and the sequel is full of great insight.



I am also a fan of Haab's Jedi: Fallen Order soundtrack (he wrote it along with Stephen Barton). The Kashyyk sliding sequence (which was clearly inspired by the Asteroid Field cue) is the most enjoyable gaming experience I had in the last year. It was so great that it took me a while to be able to concentrate on the gaming, I died a bunch of times because I would lose focus thinking of how exciting and cool the music was during that particular moment.



Alien Isolation by Joe Henson, Alex Smith, and Christian Henson. This is one of my favorite games and definitely the best Alien franchise game because of its fidelity to the tropes of the first two films. Music plays a big part in creating that eerie atmosphere.



Cuphead by Kristofer Maddigan. Just a really cool original score. The approach and the vibe of the entire game are just amazing.



And a bit on the "oldies" side, by gaming standards:

Grim Fandango by Peter McConnell. Super fitting to the game, beautiful melodies.



Journey by Austin Wintory. It's probably the best video game ever created. I don't want to spoil it in case somebody else hasn't played it, but it is a beautiful and very unique game, it had a significant emotional impact on me. Music is very present throughout the story and it actually has a role as a gaming mechanic.


----------



## mybadmemory

These two are probably the video game tracks that by far has stuck with me the most through the years. Hence my humble attempts at recreating them.


----------



## paularthur

Final Fantasy 7 - Opening Bombing Mission - the adrenaline kicks, 
Detroit: Become Human - Kara's Main Theme - it's so lyrical,
Beat Saber - Beat Saber - I actually exercise to this cue.


----------



## orwollgf194

Anyone else out there a sucker for Kingdom Hearts music?


----------



## orwollgf194

MauroPantin said:


> I am skipping the classics like Mario and all that good stuff since they have already been mentioned. For me:
> 
> Doom 2016. Mick Gordon did an amazing job. I am still in awe at how well he fit the brief for that game. Already posted so I'll skip the video links.
> 
> Battlefront II. Gordy Haab is an absolute master of the craft. His ASA presentation on his approach to the original Battlefront and the sequel is full of great insight.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a fan of Haab's Jedi: Fallen Order soundtrack (he wrote it along with Stephen Barton). The Kashyyk sliding sequence (which was clearly inspired by the Asteroid Field cue) is the most enjoyable gaming experience I had in the last year. It was so great that it took me a while to be able to concentrate on the gaming, I died a bunch of times because I would lose focus thinking of how exciting and cool the music was during that particular moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Alien Isolation by Joe Henson, Alex Smith, and Christian Henson. This is one of my favorite games and definitely the best Alien franchise game because of its fidelity to the tropes of the first two films. Music plays a big part in creating that eerie atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuphead by Kristofer Maddigan. Just a really cool original score. The approach and the vibe of the entire game are just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> And a bit on the "oldies" side, by gaming standards:
> 
> Grim Fandango by Peter McConnell. Super fitting to the game, beautiful melodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Journey by Austin Wintory. It's probably the best video game ever created. I don't want to spoil it in case somebody else hasn't played it, but it is a beautiful and very unique game, it had a significant emotional impact on me. Music is very present throughout the story and it actually has a role as a gaming mechanic.




Ughhh the music to Cuphead is amazing! Literally sounds like it's pulled directly from the 40s/world of Duke Ellington... great taste, my friend.


----------



## Kent

orwollgf194 said:


> Anyone else out there a sucker for Kingdom Hearts music?



Yoko Shimomura is a treasure!


----------



## orwollgf194

kmaster said:


> Yoko Shimomura is a treasure!



Agreed!


----------



## MauroPantin

orwollgf194 said:


> Anyone else out there a sucker for Kingdom Hearts music?




I recently had to transcribe a couple of the cues of the game, actually. Dismiss a few weeks ago and now I'm on Forze Dell'Oscurita, both for a client. It is stellar!


----------



## Geomir

BABA YETU!

_"Baba Yetu", the hit theme to Civilization IV - composed by Christopher Tin and featured on the double Grammy-winning album 'Calling All Dawns'. First video game piece to ever win a Grammy award, for "Best Instrumental Arrangement Accompanying Vocalist(s)". Performed by the Grammy-winning Soweto Gospel Choir with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra._


----------



## Robert_G

I just recently did this one from Final Fantasy Adventure (Gameboy) called "Mission of Mana"


----------



## KEM

DOOM of course, also really love Jesper Kyd’s work on AC, specifically AC2. Halo Reach is another influential one for me, as was Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## XanderAldin

paularthur said:


> Final Fantasy 7 - Opening Bombing Mission - the adrenaline kicks,
> Detroit: Become Human - Kara's Main Theme - it's so lyrical,
> Beat Saber - Beat Saber - I actually exercise to this cue.


MASSIVE +1 to Kara's Theme. Detroit's soundtrack is 4 hours of masterpieces, composed by 3 different composers in their respective styles - so it stays fresh throughout.


----------



## MA-Simon

I enjoyed these soundtacks in the last few weeks:




Different then expected. Lots of live stuff.

Oliver Deriviere does not get enough credit in general. His stuff does always fit perfectly.
Very much looking forward to his Dying Light II Score. (If you are reading this: Love your stuff! )


----------



## Drundfunk

MA-Simon said:


> I enjoyed these soundtacks in the last few weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different then expected. Lots of live stuff.
> 
> Oliver Deriviere does not get enough credit in general. His stuff does always fit perfectly.
> Very much looking forward to his Dying Light II Score. (If you are reading this: Love your stuff! )



Olivier Deriviere also is really creative when it comes to the implementation of his music. The guy really uses the medium to his fullest. My favourite game music composer!


----------



## MariGea

Apologies in front if I did write some composers wrong - please correct me. Sometimes it is very hard to track. And also apologies for a huge list. I can double it. Triple it. There are just so many great ones.

*Warcraft II Human Theme by Glenn Stafford:*




*Diablo II Tristam Vilage by Matt Uelmen:*




*World of Warcraft (Cataclysm) by David Arkenstone:*




*Lineage II by Bill Brown:




Archeage Solzreed Theme by DaMeAte:*




*Mass Effect 3 Leaving Earth by Clint Mansell:*




*Mass Effect 3 An End, Once and For All by Clint Mansell:*









"Mass Effect 3" Soundtrack - An End, Once and For All by Clint Mansell


Subscribe for more great Soundtracks! Background screenshot http://annihilator79.deviantart.com/art/Harbinger-289931065 Music from EA Games Soundtrack Mass E...




www.youtube.com






*The Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind by Jeremy Soule: *









Morrowind OST - Morrowind theme [Jeremy Soule]


From: The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind Composer: Jeremy Soule




www.youtube.com






*Heroes of Might and Magic 2 by Paul Anthony Romero:*










Heroes of Might & Magic II OST: Magnificent Field (Grassland Theme)


This is the grassland theme from Heroes Of Might And Magic II. Music by: Paul Anthony Romero




www.youtube.com






*Donkey Kong Country - Aquatic Ambience David Wise:









Donkey Kong Country - Aquatic Ambience [Restored] OLD MIX


This is now an antique. Check out the new and improved https://youtu.be/L-14jmUtjE0




www.youtube.com






Path of Exile Lioneye's Watch by Kamil Orman-Janowski:









Path of Exile OST ● Lioneye's Watch (ARPG PoE Video Game Music Soundtrack)


Donation Tip Jar (I turned off Advertisements) https://bit.ly/3dnZsh2 TubeBuddy: Grow Your YouTube Channel (Free Download) http://bit.ly/39oeYIa Support Vide...




www.youtube.com






Entropia Universe Entropia Hymn by ...?:*









Entropia Universe OST ● Entropia Hymn (Project Entropia Video Game Music Soundtrack)


Donation Tip Jar (I turned off Advertisements) https://bit.ly/3dnZsh2 TubeBuddy: Grow Your YouTube Channel (Free Download) http://bit.ly/39oeYIa Support Vide...




www.youtube.com






*Entropia Universe Crystalline Cavern by Elias Holmlid:*









Crystalline Cavern


Composed by Elias Holmlid.




soundcloud.com






*Portal 2 Turret Song by Mike Morasky:*









Portal 2 Turret Opera


I just finished Portal 2 today - wonderful game - and I loved the Turret opera at the end almost more than the end credit song. I can't find the OST and do n...




 www.youtube.com






*Crysis 2 Epilogue Main Theme by Hans Zimmer:*









Hans Zimmer - Epilogue "Main Theme" - Crysis 2 Soundtrack (Epic Dramatic)


EPIC MUSIC: Subscribe for more new epic music Music by similar artist and many others. Best of Epic music - action, epic, drama, hybrid, adventure, rock for ...




www.youtube.com







*Specials:

Eve Online Below the Asteroids by Jón Hallur:*
(Because I worked as a GM in EVE Online)









Jón Hallur - Below The Asteroids [SpaceAmbient]


📡 Jón Hallur Haraldsson (also known as RealX) composed the music for the popular sci-fi MMORPG EVE-Online. ☄️ Download: https://www.discogs.com/release/37401...




youtu.be





*Tetris A-type music by Russian folks (folk song "Коробушка" also known as "Коробейники"):*
(Because I was born in Soviet Russia)









Let's Listen: Tetris (GB) - Type A Music Theme (Extended)


My Tetris Playlist: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=8081EFAF7CEE4764




www.youtube.com





*Just for fun here is "original":*









Надежда Кадышева и ансамбль Золотое кольцо - Коробейники


Надежда Кадышева и ансамбль Золотое кольцо - Коробейники. Ой, полным - полна моя коробушка, Есть и ситец, и парча. Пожалей, душа-зазнобушка, Молодецкого плеч...




youtu.be


----------



## IdealSequenceG

I enjoy old game music played on the guitar.

Final Fantasy V - Main Theme



Final Fantasy VI - Coin of Fate



_The Legend of the Sacred Sword_ - In Search of the Holy Sword



Melty Blood - The End of 1000 years


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

MA-Simon said:


> I enjoyed these soundtacks in the last few weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different then expected. Lots of live stuff.
> 
> Oliver Deriviere does not get enough credit in general. His stuff does always fit perfectly.
> Very much looking forward to his Dying Light II Score. (If you are reading this: Love your stuff! )



Wow I've never listened to A Plague Tale OST before - pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Fenicks

Final Fantasy VII Remake won Best Score in The Game Awards today... I prefer The Last of Us Part II's music, but it's hard to deny that Remake has a beautiful soundtrack. Love this one:


----------



## Denkii

Fenicks said:


> Final Fantasy VII Remake won Best Score in The Game Awards today... I prefer The Last of Us Part II's music, but it's hard to deny that Remake has a beautiful soundtrack. Love this one:



The jenova fight piece was insane.


----------



## Fenicks

Denkii said:


> The jenova fight piece was insane.



I have to confess I stopped playing after getting to Hojo's lab. I got spoiled on the ending and was turned off by the changes to the plot, and lost motivation to see it through to the end knowing how absurd it would get. It's a good game though.


----------

